# Poorly little Poppy..would love some advice!



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

My poor little Poppy is feeling very unwell . She has been vomiting uke: whenever she eats for 3 days now. She vomited blood this morning, and she had only drunk a tiny bit of water. She spent the day at the vets on an IV drip and they gave her a shot to stop her throwing up (somehow they managed to get her to eat a little bit and it has stayed with her!). X-rays didn't show any blockage and the vet doesn't know why she is poorly, but if she is sick again after food, then they want to do a barium meal. She is so subdued and won't even sniff at her food...I'm not quite sure what to do to help her? 

After such an awful time with our little boy Bramble, I am an especially anxious Mummy and think the worst! Does anyone have any suggestions to encourage her to eat (the vet wants her on Hills prescription ID, but she is not impressed!). Or does anyone have a similar experience and could put my mind at rest a little?

I forgot to mention that she is just getting over being spayed 10 days ago...no fun for Poppy these days


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Bramble's Mummy said:


> My poor little Poppy is feeling very unwell . She has been vomiting uke: whenever she eats for 3 days now. She vomited blood this morning, and she had only drunk a tiny bit of water. She spent the day at the vets on an IV drip and they gave her a shot to stop her throwing up (somehow they managed to get her to eat a little bit and it has stayed with her!). X-rays didn't show any blockage and the vet doesn't know why she is poorly, but if she is sick again after food, then they want to do a barium meal. She is so subdued and won't even sniff at her food...I'm not quite sure what to do to help her?
> 
> After such an awful time with our little boy Bramble, I am an especially anxious Mummy and think the worst! Does anyone have any suggestions to encourage her to eat (the vet wants her on Hills prescription ID, but she is not impressed!). Or does anyone have a similar experience and could put my mind at rest a little?
> 
> I forgot to mention that she is just getting over being spayed 10 days ago...no fun for Poppy these days


I wish I could tell you something that would help but I don't know. I'm sending hugs your way though and healing vibes for your sweet Poppy. Do you and/or the vet think any of this could have anything to do with her spay? Or, could she have gotten into anything toxic? I so hope she starts feeling better soon.

I'm sure you'll get some good feedback from the group.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh NO poor thing  have you considered home cooking for her, at least for now to get her over this? little bits at a time...? I hope she feels better soon and your vet can help figure out this mystery.:grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> oh NO poor thing  have you considered home cooking for her, at least for now to get her over this? little bits at a time...? I hope she feels better soon and your vet can help figure out this mystery.:grouphug:


Gee, Tammy, you are starting to sound like a reformed smoker!ound:

(only kidding... I'm so happy for you that the home cooking is working out well for you!)


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, am I? just want some company in this journey of homecooking!! LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I do hope little Poppy is feeling better really soon.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you tried very small amounts of chicken and rice mixture every 45 minutes or so to see how she tolerates the food.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I should have added...

I'm so sorry to hear that Poppy is sick. We went through a bout of tummy trouble in Feb.(?) that landed him in the hospital... I know how worrisome it can be!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry and hope that Poppy gets well soon.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

When we first brought Buster home from the shelter, he had a lot of gut issues, including unexplained vomiting and diarrhea.

Our Vet used a type of canned food [not the ID formula] that Buster gobbled up even though he was not interested in the boiled chicken and rice I had given him in the morning. I do not know which formula this irresistible canned food is, but maybe your Vet used that to get Poppy to eat at the office and maybe s/he would let you have some of that to add to the ID.

Regarding the Hill Prescription ID formula, Buster eats the canned ID from time to time whenever he gets really soft poop from eating something he shouldn't [usually grass]. I keep several cans on hand. I have warmed it up in the microwave after refrigeration to make it more fragrant and palatable when Buster seemed to be bored with it. That helped.

He is not fond of the kibble ID, but he likes the canned version. After a few meals, he is usually "normal" enough to start re-introducing his regular food, EVO Red.

I hope Poppy is feeling better by now.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Poor baby and poor you. My Lhasa is in kidney failure and so sometimes (not often) he does not want to eat and it is important he does. It is important to keep them on a restricted diet until the vet says its ok to transion back. To get them started eating a bit of chicken should be ok, dogs eat mainly by smell so they like smelly things and food, I jazz up Boo Boo's by spraying a tiny bit of truffle oil and sometimes a bit of curry powder not a lot remember they have super keen noses. Misty got really sick from rawhide during the Christmas holiday and it took about a week to get her eating again. Hope your little Poppy feels better soon.


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your help and kind words! I thought Poppy was improving a little today...although she still wouldn't eat the canned I/D (even warmed slightly!), she did gingerly ate a little baby food at lunch! (the rice and chicken came straight back up on Sunday, so going a different route!) She was very excited to be outside and we had a little walk and she was quite perky! But I think the anti sickness shot they gave her must have worn off....she vomited bile this evening and is very sad and uninterested in food and life . (although I did get some tail wagging, and she is snuggled on the sofa with her Daddy!)

This evening the vet gave me some anti sickness drugs to give her at home and the food she ate whilst at the vets (the prescription I/D, but in kibble) but she won't eat that or the baby food anymore...hope the drugs kick in soon! I don't want to be going down the barium meal route!

These fur babies can add far too many wrinkles!!

I really appreciate you all replying, thank you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Are they absolutely sure there's no blockage? There has to be some reason that nothing stays down. I know how difficult this has to be for you. Sending hugs. You might want to get another opinion. It's so frightening when our babies are not well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry  I know its so hard with a sick little one. Maybe she got an infection from the spay? Or she may be allergic to the antibiotic? Or other medication making her vomit? I hope you get answers soon

hugs,
Kara


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Throwing up bile [yellow, foamy material] often happens when the stomach is very empty. Sometimes, if my dogs have not eaten for a while [skipped a meal], and I don't let them eat the neighbors' grass, I find a small puddle of bile. Then I'll find something to tempt the dog to eat.

I realize you are having problems tempting your pup to eat and then it comes back up anyway. As a natural worrier, I feel your pain.

How is Poppy doing today (Wednesday)?


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello again!
Poppy did finally eat this afternoon....seems turkey and baby food is just temptation too far!! I've been feeding her small amounts every 2 hours. Fingers crossed it has not come back to haunt us....yet! She is still taking the drugs to prevent her vomiting, so I'm not sure if she's improving or it's the drugs...she's not quite herself still though.

No idea still as to the cause...she had no antibiotics after her spay and she was basically healed by the time the vomiting started, so the vet doesn't think it is the cause. He did wonder if she had picked up a virus from when she had her op. I'm keeping all fingers and toes crossed it's not a blockage, she's only just recovered from one surgery, another one would be so awful for her! I think food would still be coming back up if it was a blockage, even with the drugs? Don't you think?

Sorry to ramble!! You are all being so sweet, thank you!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

This has happened to Sissy twice. The first time she ended up on an IV drip the 2nd time I caught it really quick and the vet put her right on meds which helped tremendously. We think she is sensitive/allergic...to what they are putting on the lawn. We keep all 3 off for 24-48 hours but both times she has gotten so sick has been within a few days of the apt spraying the yard. The other two dogs seem to be fine. I had all 3 of them on a heartguard/comfortis combination pill and that did cause them to have severe diarrhea so they are no longer on that. It is so HARD to try to find the cause of things once they get sick. Happy to hear she is eating small amounts and keeping it down. Keep us updated!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Has she been tested for liver function?


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

Liver function sounds scary...


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

(((Poppy)))) ~ Hope she is feeling better...and you too Poppy's mommy!


----------



## Bramble's Mummy (Mar 4, 2010)

Poppy finally seems better!!! :whoo: She is off the medication and food is still staying where it should!! I am gradually weaning her back onto kibble...she is obviously starving because she is VERY excited to see her food! We are flying to LA this week, and Poppy is staying with her BFF..but thought we might have to cancel (our non refundable!) the trip if she was no better! So a big relief all round! It's nice to be able to relax again knowing she is OK!

Thanks so much for all your support!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Glad she is better and you can go on your trip


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So glad things are looking up!Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## Sheila (Sep 17, 2011)

After my Moxie was spayed she was never the same.she was sick losing weight,not able to gain wait,my vet could not figure out what was wrong with her?till a few months after when ,he tested her for liver shunt!at that time we just about lost her.he had her for a couple of days.he as far as i knew was only feeding her the 3times a day with a syringe water mixed food(she was not eating or drinking on her own.he offered to put her down for free.but i had hope.so he gave me a numb.to a hollistic vet.the appt was not going to be for a few days with this new type of vet.so i looked up info on how to help save my girl.I found lactulose you can use as a detoxifies,so i always keep that on hand.it works.also milk thistle.i also gave her water from the syringe to help dyhdrate her.it was a sleepless week for me.when we got to see the holistic vet she was impressed with how i helped moxie.and the hollistic vet has helped so much.she is on milk thistle&Sam-e pills for life.and of course i cook for her now from a doggie cook book.(Hilory's-Complete&Balanced -101Healthy Home-made meals for dogs) it can only be bought through a vet.my girl is a picky eater but she loves the recipe i cook for her and she has gained wait and doing more than awesome.she has lots of energy and spunk. you wouldn't be able to tell that she has liver shunt.oh i have 3 other furkids that i cook for from this book.no problems.they all 4 eat together and are done at the same time.its not bad cooking for 4.as i can freeze there food.


----------

